# 위악(僞惡)적이다



## genieh

Hello, 

I am pretty much bilingual in Korean and English, but I am having trouble finding the right English word/expression for this word. One would use this word to say something like this for example: "그 남자의 말투는 어딘가 위악적이다."

I have tried consulting Korean- English and Japanese -English dictionaries but to no avail. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vientito

do you mean "acting tough"?


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

pretending to be bad?

I have never even heard the word before... Sounds very formal and philosophical.


----------



## bonbon2023

Hello, geniegh.
위악
위(僞)in 위악(僞惡) is similar to pseudo-, and 악惡 in 위악僞惡 means wickedness
If I try to translate 위악적 so literally into English, it would be pseudo-wicked, but I think it sounds artificially awkward.
It would be okay to understand 위악적 as in '위악적 사람' as a person pretending he or she is wicked if you see 위악적 in a literature or news.


----------

